# I was reading a book



## mikasa_90

Buna.
I have a doubt

How I can translate the past continous?


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Buna.
> I have a doubt
> 
> How I can translate the past continous?




*citeam* o carte


----------



## mikasa_90

Can you tell me how is completely in all the form?

You are reading , he,she,it  is reading

Grazie Cri


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Until Cri Hart gets back, maybe I can help too 

*Present*:
eu citesc
tu citeşti
el/ea citeşte
noi citim
voi citiţi
ei/ele citesc

*Past continuous* (We call the corresponding tense "*imperfect*"):
eu citeam
tu citeai
el/ea citea
noi citeam
voi citeaţi
ei/ele citeau


----------

